# Favorite Schumann Works



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

I don't know how I feel about Schumann. When I hear one of his pieces, I can be enormously convinced of its genius, and when I hear the same piece the next time, I can suddenly find it boring and superficial. I do keep returning to Schumann from time to time, so there's bound to be something that appeals to me permanently. Which of his works are your favorites?


----------



## Simon23 (Dec 8, 2020)

I believe, that Schumann is one of the main piano composers of all times. But my favorite works with him are still symphonies  And, of course, piano concerto - a brilliant masterpiece.


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

The 4th symphony epitomizes Schumann's individuality, I think. It sounds "simple" in terms of orchestration and stuff, but feels really "direct" emotionally. For some reason I don't share other people's enthusiasm for Fantasie in C, (the transitions feel slightly awkward and the melodies aren't his best ) also "the general feel" of the sound strikes me as something Liszt might have written or improvised; it sounds like a less-inspired version of the Liszt Waldesrauschen, albeit the fantasie maybe more extensive in length. I would rate Schumann's own 2nd piano sonata higher than the fantasie.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Schumann achieved real greatness in his cycles, I find, like Davidsbündlertänze and Kinderszenen. And even more so in Dichterliebe, which to my ears are among the most brilliant masterpieces of music ever written.


----------



## Highwayman (Jul 16, 2018)

I would take Davidsbündlertänze and Waldszenen over at least half of these works. I don`t even know what the Violin Concerto is doing here.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Classical Playlists said:


> I don't know how I feel about Schumann. When I hear one of his pieces, I can be enormously convinced of its genius, and when I hear the same piece the next time, I can suddenly find it boring and superficial. I do keep returning to Schumann from time to time, so there's bound to be something that appeals to me permanently. Which of his works are your favorites?


The piano piece I like the most is the op 11 sonata. The Schumann I like the most is the op 39 liederkreis, and - because of one performance (Hunt Lieberson) Frauenliebe und -leben. No other performance will do.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

I was surprised that in the "top romantic composer" poll Schumann was not included. He is along Schubert, Mendelssohn and Brahms my fav. composer of Romantic era, perhaps the favourite.
I love all his works to be honest. For this polls sake I voted Symph. 4 and Piano Concerto, that I am actually listening right now to.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

"Other" would for me include the _Davidsbündlertänze_, _Waldszenen_, the _Manfred Ouverture_, and the _Liederkreis_.


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Stunning







...hear that most unforgettable progression at *4:10 - 4:40*. Goes down in history.


----------



## Beebert (Jan 3, 2019)

Axter said:


> I was surprised that in the "top romantic composer" poll Schumann was not included. He is along Schubert, Mendelssohn and Brahms my fav. composer of Romantic era, perhaps the favourite.
> I love all his works to be honest. For this polls sake I voted Symph. 4 and Piano Concerto, that I am actually listening right now to.


It was weird not to include him, for sure. But he said it himself. Not everyone will understand his music. Personally I have for a long time considered him the most underrated of all great composers


----------



## Allegro Con Brio (Jan 3, 2020)

It took me a long time to connect with Schumann, but since I finally did last year he’s been one of my favorites. The C major Fantasie is IMO his magnum opus, but I also love the Piano Quintet, Piano Concerto, Davidsbündlertanze, Carnaval, and Dichterliebe. Still haven’t been able to connect with the symphonies, though, which I find bland and unrewarding.


----------



## ORigel (May 7, 2020)

Axter said:


> I was surprised that in the "top romantic composer" poll Schumann was not included. He is along Schubert, Mendelssohn and Brahms my fav. composer of Romantic era, perhaps the favourite.
> I love all his works to be honest. For this polls sake I voted Symph. 4 and Piano Concerto, that I am actually listening right now to.


I'm the one who did the Big Five Romantic Poll, and I think I should have replaced either Tchaikovsky or Mahler with Schumann.


----------



## Classical Playlists (Jan 26, 2020)

Highwayman said:


> I would take Davidsbündlertänze and Waldszenen over at least half of these works. I don`t even know what the Violin Concerto is doing here.


I have to admit I did not know Davidsbündlertänze, now I heard it twice and I agree with you it should be on the list. Thank you for introducing me to this fantastic music! Other works that were almost on the list are Frauenliebe und leben, Waldszenen, Fantasiestücke and the Piano Quartet. I still defend the place of the Violin Concerto on the list, it is a neglected masterpiece by Schumann, neglected because some critics in the past didn't understand the music and thus called it 'very weak' showing 'a failing inspiration and lack of strength.' Nowadays this piece is more appreciated. nevertheless, it does not appear to be popular in this poll at present.


----------



## RogerWaters (Feb 13, 2017)

Highwayman said:


> I would take Davidsbündlertänze and Waldszenen over at least half of these works. I don`t even know what the Violin Concerto is doing here.


Agreed. His piano works are where his genius lies. In particular:

Carnival, Op. 9
Papillons, Op. 2
Davidsbundlertanze, Op. 6
Symphonic Etudes, Op. 13
Fantasie in C, Op. 17
Waldszenen, Op. 82
Fantasie Stucke, Op. 12
Kinderszenen, Op. 15
Kreislieriana, Op. 16

I'm also partial to the Piano Concerto, some of his Chamber music (Opp. 70, 73, 94, 113) and sometimes the piano quintet (notwithstanding the gorgeous second movement).


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Mine is the 1st Symphony because if you read accounts of its premiere and critical reception, it was possibly the happiest musical moment in Schumann's life. It seemed to be one of the few times that he was truly happy.


----------



## Axter (Jan 15, 2020)

ORigel said:


> I'm the one who did the Big Five Romantic Poll, and I think I should have replaced either Tchaikovsky or Mahler with Schumann.


No problem, I appreciate your thread and poll though, indeed it is very difficult to pick five out of so many. Thats the dilemma.


----------

